# Jethro selling up



## Welly (30 July 2014)

Does anyone know what has happened to Jethro's  horses.  He was breeding some nice race horses and had some very nice show horses but next week he is selling everything up, has he given up horses?


----------



## JanetGeorge (30 July 2014)

This is the story - http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/Jethro-auction-comedy-club/story-21666858-detail/story.html

It refers to the stables where he used to breed racehorses but doesn't sound as if any horses are involved.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 July 2014)

We competed against his hunters a lot 2006 -12, he had them with Robert Oliver, and thinking about it I haven't seen his horses in the ring for a while now.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 July 2014)

It was suggested to me 4 years ago that there were some decent brood mares for sale,  available and from Jethro,  as he was giving up breeding.  I suspect that he's finding that his once expansive life style,  supported by sufficient earnings,  is now slowing down and wisely,  he's reducing his outgoings.  Shrewd man,  I'd say!

He's a very funny man,  too!!

Alec.


----------



## pip6 (30 July 2014)

The carvery attached to his stables hasn't been open for about 4 years now. See a few horses in fields, not many, outdoor school which was well used and maintained now overgrown. Not been touched for at least a couple of years. Never see anyone about and lorry parked up whenever I drive by his place. Last saw his lorry out at devon county couple of years ago.


----------

